# برنامج سهل جدا وبسيط لحساب الحمل الحرارى



## eng_mun3m (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

برنامج سهل جدا وبسيط لحساب الحمل الحرارى 
البرنامج ده واحد صاحبى اللى عامله واستخدم فيه نفس الخطوات اللى استخدمناها فى الكليه وفى عمل التقرير للتكييف واللى عمانا بيها مشروع التخرج 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=40653&stc=1&d=1244376613


----------



## الدكة (7 يونيو 2009)

رائع وجميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (7 يونيو 2009)

الدكة قال:


> رائع وجميل بارك الله فيك


 تسلم ايدك و ايد اللى عمله من قبل ما اشوفه حتى لو مش كويس
كفايه ان فيه حد بيحاول يضيف شئ و مش مجرد متلقى
يا ريت تضيف الرابط ده على الموضوع الرائع بتاع اخونا مجدى اللى مجمع فيه كل برامج الملتقى يمكن فى يوم من الايام موضوعه ربنا يكرمه و يجى دوره و يتثبت 
و الله لو واقفين فى طابور عيش كان زماننا خدنا العيش بتاعنا من زمان و اكلنا و شبعنا 
يا ريت بجد الم محمد ينظر للموضوع ده بعين العطف و يثبته


----------



## asd_84 (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ..........


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا مهندس منعم على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (8 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> تسلم ايدك و ايد اللى عمله من قبل ما اشوفه حتى لو مش كويس
> كفايه ان فيه حد بيحاول يضيف شئ و مش مجرد متلقى
> يا ريت تضيف الرابط ده على الموضوع الرائع بتاع اخونا مجدى اللى مجمع فيه كل برامج الملتقى يمكن فى يوم من الايام موضوعه ربنا يكرمه و يجى دوره و يتثبت
> و الله لو واقفين فى طابور عيش كان زماننا خدنا العيش بتاعنا من زمان و اكلنا و شبعنا
> يا ريت بجد الم محمد ينظر للموضوع ده بعين العطف و يثبته


 
شششششششششششششش.......الشباب نايمين يرجى عدم الازعاج


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (8 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ..........*​


التوقيع:* لاتنسى ذكر الله *
" لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير "

* لاتنسى الصلاة والسلام على النبي * 
" اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ، وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ."

* لاتنسى الدعاء لاخوانك *
" اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات " 
*جزاك الله خيرا ..........*​


التوقيع:* لاتنسى ذكر الله *
" لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير "

* لاتنسى الصلاة والسلام على النبي * 
" اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ، وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ."

* لاتنسى الدعاء لاخوانك *
" اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات "


----------



## eng_mun3m (9 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> تسلم ايدك و ايد اللى عمله من قبل ما اشوفه حتى لو مش كويس
> كفايه ان فيه حد بيحاول يضيف شئ و مش مجرد متلقى
> يا ريت تضيف الرابط ده على الموضوع الرائع بتاع اخونا مجدى اللى مجمع فيه كل برامج الملتقى يمكن فى يوم من الايام موضوعه ربنا يكرمه و يجى دوره و يتثبت
> و الله لو واقفين فى طابور عيش كان زماننا خدنا العيش بتاعنا من زمان و اكلنا و شبعنا
> يا ريت بجد الم محمد ينظر للموضوع ده بعين العطف و يثبته




الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس شكرا ليك ولكل الناس 
اتمنى انك تجربه وتشوف نتيجه مظبوطه ولا لا وهو مظبط على مصر القاهره

اجمل حاجه فيه انك تحسب الحمل فى نصف دقيقه


----------



## bsma100 (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع
انا جربت البرنامج واعطاني كافة المعطيات ما عدا حمل الكويل وهو الاهم ولا اعرف السبب
لكنها محاولة جيدة........ شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## ahmed2salama (9 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع
انا جربت البرنامج واعطاني كافة المعطيات ما عدا حمل التبريد وهو ده الاهم لكن كمية الهواء مظبوطة
لكنها محاولة جيدة........ شكرا مرة اخرى*​


----------



## شريف حسانين محمد (19 يونيو 2009)

*[email protected]*

كويس بس لسه هحاول اجربه


----------



## عمر الامارات (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك على مجهوداتك


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

thank you alot >>>your porgrame is a very atractive >>....god pless you


----------



## jamal_air (28 سبتمبر 2009)

برنامج رائع لكن أجد صعوبة لعدم معرفة المصطلحات الانجليزية لمجال التبريد 
أرجو شرح البرنامج أن أمكن دلك


----------



## إبن جبير (7 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم الأيادي ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر شتيوي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكر موصول لا انقطاع فيه للجهود الجبارة:1:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك يا مهندس منعم على البرنامج المفيد*


----------



## alkamre (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررين كافة الاخوة


----------



## smart_eng (26 ديسمبر 2009)

سششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## محمد زياد محمد (9 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك اخى الكريم على هذا الجهد الكريم واسال الله ان يسقيك من سلسبيل الجنة مع الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين.


----------



## akrem2009 (1 مارس 2010)

شكررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## ابو خليل طه (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## المهندس تبريد (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ع البرنامج الرائع


----------



## محمد صفا (29 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههه
شكرا يا منعم )


----------



## ملك ملك (15 مارس 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (15 مارس 2011)

*رائع*







برنامج رائع وسهل جدا جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ديري صلاح (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## goor20 (18 مارس 2011)

god bless u very good program


----------



## magdyy1973 (19 مارس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م.ماسة (27 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## assusman (16 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you about this fantastic effort


----------



## great_love (16 ديسمبر 2011)

برنامج جميييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## shiningstar (15 أكتوبر 2012)

thankssss


----------



## الصقرالجارح (15 أكتوبر 2012)

اكثر من رائع حياك يابطل 


الصقرالجارح


----------



## konan2007 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## multihussin (25 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (1 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## meskif (23 يناير 2015)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## elmalwany (9 سبتمبر 2015)

*لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك*


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 سبتمبر 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

